# Hunting for size friendly furniture



## LifelongFA (Jul 11, 2018)

One of my hobbies is going to estate sales in the surrounding area near my home. It is like a scavenger hunt in that you truly never know what you'll find. Anyway, for many years now, I have sought to have every piece of furniture in my house and on my patio be "size friendly". In my experience, acquiring well made and comfortable large pieces of furniture can be very expensive and sometimes the selection quite limited. This is where the estate sales come in. Over the years, I have been able to acquire an eclectic assortment of large pieces at a reasonable price. 

It has been my distinct pleasure to host some small (in numbers of guests only!) get togethers over the years with friends, and to see the look of relief when they realize there are plenty of ample seating options. It is fun to see a full figure have plenty of room (and to see her observe it as she gets comfortable!) In addition, I have found it to be a powerful and effective aphrodisiac in a new relationship!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 12, 2018)

Totally awesome! Furniture shopping... sooo expensive, what a wonderful alternative.


----------



## landshark (Jul 17, 2018)

About 2 summers ago my wife and I were furniture shopping. We were at a store where every time my wife sat down in an armchair, the sales lady observed the rather snug fit and gently “reminded” my wife that she “wanted a chair that fits her body.” 

No joke. She said that a few times.

When we left my wife said she wasn’t buying from a store where the employees kept calling her fat. 

We went to Ethan Allen where we found plenty of options that “fit” her. Plus their stuff is all really well made. And the sales associate didn’t call her fat!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 17, 2018)

I had a custom kitchen set done by Amish Furniture - Dennis Wilson a big supporter of the community has a company that works with the craftsmen. It it wood and even after 5 years the chairs are totally sturdy!


----------



## landshark (Jul 18, 2018)

The Amish don’t build junk. We were looking at RV trailers a couple weeks ago and when the salesman told us one brand, Jayco, was an Amish company it really influenced our decision. We bought a second home instead of the RV but we still would like to get the RV at some point and we’ll likely give those Jayco models a close look again.


----------



## LifelongFA (Jul 19, 2018)

One of my favorite pieces that I found is a small love seat for the patio. Made out of wrought iron, it features just one seat bottom cushion and one back cushion. So while this might work for a slim couple, it is also perfectly suited for one larger person! In addition, has the all-important ample depth, so important as well!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 19, 2018)

LifelongFA said:


> One of my favorite pieces that I found is a small love seat for the patio. Made out of wrought iron, it features just one seat bottom cushion and one back cushion. So while this might work for a slim couple, it is also perfectly suited for one larger person! In addition, has the all-important ample depth, so important as well!


Sounds wonderful! Love wrought iron, wicker and I just don’t get along. I had a set that was the Steele wrapped with plastic to look like wicker. That wasn’t bad. One of the things I always find challenging is finding something that is high enough. Things that are just a few inches too short make gettin up a logistical nightmare.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 19, 2018)

We just bought a living room set from Bob’s Furniture.Was reasonable and went to some high end stores also.Found Bob’s was more comfy and I need comfy!


----------



## andycarter (Aug 3, 2018)

I've seen a store that specialized in reselling furniture from hotel remodels and whatnot. It's been a long time, but I'm sure the need is still there so I'm sure such places still exist. I own a set of very sturdy, large wooden chairs (and the table) that came from a school library. It's my dining room set. When Borders went out of business their lounge furniture was sold, as well as their very nice book shelves. Restaurants, hospitals, etc. They all remodel and sell their stuff.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 3, 2018)

andycarter said:


> I've seen a store that specialized in reselling furniture from hotel remodels and whatnot. It's been a long time, but I'm sure the need is still there so I'm sure such places still exist. I own a set of very sturdy, large wooden chairs (and the table) that came from a school library. It's my dining room set. When Borders went out of business their lounge furniture was sold, as well as their very nice book shelves. Restaurants, hospitals, etc. They all remodel and sell their stuff.


Really great idea- there are some restaurant chairs that are very perfect. I wonder if you can direct buy.


----------

